
Theranos Gets $100M in Funding in Dec. 2017 - aj7
https://liesandstartuppr.blogspot.com/2017/12/theranos-gets-100-million-funding-is-it.html
======
gigatexal
It’s a loan by a firm that invests in distressed assets contingent on meeting
performance goals with the kicker to be able to buy 4% or equity. Sounds like
a killer deal for the investors. They get something be it patents, interest
payments. I think they’re all but guaranteed to make out like bandits.

